# B&Q Acrylic bathtub correction detail **PIC HEAVY**



## Jack Hardcore (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello all,
Firstly I would like to start by stating that I will not be held responsible for any damage caused to your bathroom suite by attempting to follow my process :nah: Bathtub restoration is a serious task and should only be undertaken by a bathtub restoration specialist such as myself :sus:

So the story so far is that I bought my flat brand new back in July 2009. It has an ensuite shower room which I use and the main bathroom had just a bath, toliet and sink. The bath up until this point has only been used twice for human washing (me prefering showers) but also doubled up as a fantastic parts washing basin for all sorts of car bits including a full set of 18" snowflakes :shock:

Around 7 months ago I decided it would be an idea to get a lodger into my spare room to earn a little extra car modding cash. I needed to fit a shower in this bathroom so started work and tiled around the bath, did the plumbing and fitted the shower and shower screen. Very impressed I was too at my DIY skills but unfortunately due to leaving the bath in situ it caught all the falling dust, grit, adhesive, grout and tiles and along with the damage from car parts started really looking worse for wear 

So.... I tend not to use this bathroom at all as I have my ensuite so hadn't actually been in it for months until about 3 weeks ago and it was disgusting! :shock: Promptly told lodger to clean it properly the manky sod... so he attempted what he thought was cleaning and in the process scrubbed the bloody bath with a scouring pad! 

I'll let the pictured do the talking, all taken this morning after he left for work.





































Yes.... completely dull, filthy and ******* rank! 

So only seems normal to me that when you have a big box of detailing gear it's DETAILING time! 

So here's what we will be using today:
































































Firstly the bathtub and surrounding area was foamed and left to dwell for 10 mins before washing with Tesco Daisy APC, Meguires wash mitt and a selection of detailing brushes.

The glass screen then was cleaned with RainX foam cleaner and the bathtub clayed with chemical guys clabar and lube 














































The area was then rinsed and dryed with a Poorboys waffle weave drying towel. It was only after this that the extent of the defects became 100% visible :sus:




























So as you can see there's some serious defects there... the whole bath was like this too!!

So on to trying to sort this mess out. Out comes the trusty Kestrel DAS6 DA, a range of Hexlogic pads and compounts from 3M and Merzena.

I taped up a section and got to work, below are some 50/50's with just one go of the 3M fast cut plus and an orange Hexlogid Pad 




























So the whole bath is done with the full range of 3M compounds and Hexlogic Pads until I was happy. Then the bath was given 2 coats of my very special ltd edition Chemical Guys 5050 wax applied with a dodo finger mitt 

The shower screen was also treated with RainX repellant 





































And of course a couple of beading shots (Y)



















Well that's it for now, a great improvement I think you will agree and if it made you giggle at the same time then all the better :lolY)

the bonus is that I can email this thread to my lodger and hopefully he will be that mortified that it will spur him into cleaning the place properly once in a while!

*ARE YOU HEARING THAT ANDY!! CLEAN THE BLOODY BATHROOM PROPERLY OR YOU WILL BE LOOKING FOR SOMEWHERE ELSE TO LIVE, I AINT BATHING IN YOUR FILTH* 

Rant over... that's all from me, over and out :thumbs::lol:


----------



## Richard 1 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hahaha thats brilliant mate. You know its OCD when you are detailing your bath 

Great job btw, it came up really nicely


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

ha it looks mint :lol:


----------



## akbarirfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Haha!!! Great job!


----------



## R2P (Dec 25, 2010)

Arr wicked mate, Mental we will all know when you've fully lost it when your doing it to the toilet bowl. Looks great!!!


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Richard 1 said:


> You know its OCD when you are detailing your bath


:lol: :lol: :lol::doublesho :doublesho


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Nice job there bud, that bath was MINGING!


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice. I was hoping to see a DIY sun gun highlighting the swirls and RDS.....I think you missed a trick:

And I hope you have good liability insurance for when he slips over on the beautifully waxed bath and breaks his leg/arm/neck choose whichever :lol:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

different, no too sure i would want to be sitting in a bath with wax on it or trying to stand up getting out? plus wont the shampoos/cleaning stuff just take it off?

fair play for giving it ago each to their own..............


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Lol..


----------



## Jack Hardcore (Mar 21, 2010)

alan hanson said:


> different, no too sure i would want to be sitting in a bath with wax on it or trying to stand up getting out? plus wont the shampoos/cleaning stuff just take it off?
> 
> fair play for giving it ago each to their own..............


You're looking into it too much, the idea was simply to machine it back to a high sheen rather than the state it was in, the claying and wax is just a bit of a giggle :thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Dang, I gotta have a go at this myself!


----------



## Jack Hardcore (Mar 21, 2010)

Haha I'd forgot I posted this last year lol 

Needs doing again though!


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Is it wrong that I wanna do this now? :/


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol:

:buffer::buffer::buffer:

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

great work lol going to show this everyone at work (i work in retail selling bathroom suites)


----------



## Sunburst (Jun 3, 2012)

I keep the tiles in my shower Opti-Sealed. Really makes cleaning it much easier. One case where I adore OS' water behavior.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Cracking job.

I polished the edge of my bath and counter top in the bathroom as the spotlights highlighted the swirls brilliantly.


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Ace but next time you have a shower its slippy slidy time haha


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Brand new looking.


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

I've always said to friends that one day I'd do this...you've beaten me to it ha. It's a great bit of fun and why not eh?! 

Maybe we should have a separate topic section for non vehicle related detailing  then run monthly competitions for most bizarre item?


----------



## bradbury (May 8, 2012)

This is hilarious! Top work. Why practice on a scrap panel when you can use the bath.;-)


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Need to chip repair and polish my steel batch tub soon, your looks awesome


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Gotta keep this post away from the Missus.....otherwise you know what I'll be doing!! 

Great job!!


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

really concerned about a waxed bath and water, this isn't going to end well!!!!


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Now that made me laugh! Keep up the good work!! What's next the kitchen?


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Richard 1 said:


> Hahaha thats brilliant mate. You know its OCD when you are detailing your bath
> 
> Great job btw, it came up really nicely


Haha quote of the century that one.

Seriously good job man!

Chris.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

class. this is up there with the bloke who waited till his misses went out and got the machine polisher on the new fridge.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Is that a pube?


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

I love these randoms


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Haha...love it mate


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

And here was me thinking I was the only nutter who polishes the bath.


----------



## kyrenia (Jul 11, 2012)

hahaha super


----------



## Jack Hardcore (Mar 21, 2010)

Ancient thread but I still genuinely think it has value so shameless bump! :thumb:


----------

